# Chopin Nocturne Suggestions



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

ello forum!

I can play Frederic Chopin's 19th,20th and 21th Nocturne. 
And im learning hes 15th. No problems with the main theme, but at some point it breaks into something slightly diffrent. You should know if you have heard it.
Ive been trying to play some parts of it and its seems difficult. Is this piece above my range? 
Im also wondering which other Nocturne which is in my range of difficulty?

Add: Which piece is it most realistic to learn in the Art of the Fugue if you can play the first Fugue Contrapunctus Number.1?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Rasa's specialty as far as determining where you're at with them. If you just want basic info on the Nocturnes themselves, Lenfer started a whole thread about them recently.


----------

